# Oy, what's up?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

HyVent is TNF own gortex, it is ok but not as good as gortex
u can not go wrong with any TNF gear


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

*Viel Spaß in Schweiz!*



FF_Spectre said:


> Hey, I just dropped in here today. Don't know if I'll be posting too much. I'm going snowboarding for the first time in February. I live in the UK, American military, and I'm heading to Interlaken, Switzerland for a couple day of snowboarding and ice climbing.
> 
> I just found this forum because I need some questions answered about some gear I need.
> 
> ...


Yo man what kind of board will you have? I would think so long as you have a decent amount of layers on, you will be good. As for gloves, I would just find something that is relatively tough. Anything will do so long as it can take a little bit of a beating and is warm. 

You are in the military? I was in the Marines not so long ago.. Hope you have fun in Schweiz!


----------

